# Mobil 1 Oils quick reviews - Most common weights



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

People use all kinds of oil, some local, others airmailed, but I've stuck to Mobil 1, its endorsed by a bunch of manufacturers/car makes and its everywhere; I just can't make myself use oil that I have to get through the mail. I've tried a many types of Mobil, change my chipped 1.8T's oil at ~4500mi, here are comments:
* 0W40
- its what I used the first year I had the car, its very good for summer but I don't like it in the winter, it breaks down quickly in the cold
* 5W40
- commonly found as diesel, sometimes as "emissions-friendly," this is also very good (really probably the best around) for mixed weather cars, and it (AFAIHH) has a specific additive that helps prevent cam wear and other small-surface friction problems
* 10W40
- a little heavier, this oil (as with any thicker oil) is good for higher mileage/loose engines (i.e. you are seeing oil consumption, burning, or crap in your oil at changes) - I like it ok, but the 5W40 is better, it doesn't feel as "sludgy"
* 0W30
- "high mpg" oil, it feels good when cold and seems to hold up pretty well, but I it feels "cheaper" overall and doesn't beat the xW40 oils. I'd rate this as summer-friendly but its thicker when up to temp, so you make the call for winter.
* 5W30/10W30
- I'm not a big fan of either of these weights, they don't get thin enough at normal op. temps and make the engine feel sludgy (very similar to 10W40)
Don't let the "Diesel" label fool you, the 5W40 is my favorite oil, followed by the 0W40 and 0W30. I'd steer clear of the others, but ALL of these Mobil 1 oils are good, preference depends on desired engine feel and climate


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

just note, there are two 5w40's.
Turbo Diesel Truck (medium to heavy duty diesels)
ESP (Benz diesels)


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (GT17V)*

The 5W40 used to be called "truck and SUV oil" methinks that the now Diesel truck, is just label engineering.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (Harold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harold* »_The 5W40 used to be called "truck and SUV oil" methinks that the now Diesel truck, is just label engineering.









iirc, there used to be a 5w40 Truck & SUV and a separate Turbo Diesel Truck 5w40.
Truck & SUV is now 5w30 only.
It's more than just label engineering. Turbo Diesel Truck is focused on medium & heavy duty diesels, supposedly a relabeled Delvac 1.
Truck & SUV is just beefed up passenger car motor oil.


----------

